# 6x6 Cedar Posts for Workbench Legs



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was at the lumber yard just checking to see if they had regular 6×6's untreated just for fun before I glue up all the legs and they happened to have some 6×6 cedar posts that they were trying to get rid of. They were special ordered and never picked up. So I bought them for $25 a piece. Do you think they'll work well for the legs of the workbench??


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My entire bench is made from 6" x 6" soft maple, with an oak apron on the sides.
I like it because its SOLID !


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They should be fine. Cedar is soft so robust joinery with long
tenon shoulders helps make a solid structure. My bench uses
steel truss rods in place of tenoned stretchers - a cheat but 
very solid and easy to disassemble.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

They will work, just don't plan on moving your bench a lot )


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

haha. I guess that's my question. Is it going to be worth it using the cedar or just use the pine 2×6's laminated up like I had originally planned and then resaw the posts to make boxes or build another smaller joinery workbench out of them or something.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

From the man that used cedar in his workbench base. DON'T DO IT!

It's too light, and the cedar itself flexes when planing. You can literally watch the legs flex! Now mine are 4×4, not 6×6, but if I had to do it again, and I do, I would laminate up 2×6 pine to get where I wanted to be instead of even thinking about Cedar…


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Alright, then the cedar will be used for something else. Perhaps some boxes. That was my fear when I bought them, but the price was decent.


----------

